# italian wills



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

hi every body i dont know if its been covered before but we want to make a will can any body tell us the easy way and the cheapest thankyou


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Unless you have property in Italy you likely don't need one. I think you'd be covered by UK law.

If you need one a handwritten one would be the cheapest but there are issues. You'll have to make sure it full complies with the law. Still writing it yourself is the cheapest.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pudd 2 said:


> hi every body i dont know if its been covered before but we want to make a will can any body tell us the easy way and the cheapest thankyou


Presumably you are UK domicile (born in Uk, father born in UK, grew up there) so will be subject to UK inheritance tax on your worldwide assets. You should write a will in accordance with Uk provisions (get ti verified by British Embassy), taking into consideration Italian rules if you own a property.

Unless your situationis incredibly simple (which it won't be), do not try and write a will yourself. Use a proper solicitor to ensure that it properly reflects your wishes and takes the right laws into consideration.

-


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

pudd 2 said:


> hi every body i dont know if its been covered before but we want to make a will can any body tell us the easy way and the cheapest thankyou


I don't know about Italian inheritance, but if you are living in Italy, I would check with some sort of solicitor or notaire (whatever the Italian equivalent is) about your need to write an Italian will. 

In some countries in Europe, your country of residence will take over when it comes to dividing your estate - by their laws and subject to their inheritance taxes except for property located elsewhere. Though you may still be subject to UK inheritance taxes for some things, you want to make sure you know what local laws will apply depending on your precise circumstances.

It's usually possible to prepare a handwritten will, yes, but if what you prepare yourself contradicts local law, it can invalidate individual provisions or even the entire will. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

A hand written will actually need to be filed with the notiao. At least that's my memory. It also needs to follow some fairly tight format rules to be valid. So even if you write it yourself it usually gets checked over by the notiao.


----------

